# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΦΟΒΟΣ ΓΙΑ AIDS

## minasgr21

Πριν απο περιπου 6 μηνες ειχα σεξουαλικη επαφη με μια κοπελα...για 7-8 λεπτα δεν πηρα προφυλαξη.Μου εχει καρφωθει η ιδεα πως εχω κολλησει aids.Απο τοτε εχω κανει 3-4 φορες γενικες εξετασεις αιματος οι οποιες βγηκαν καλες.Η ιδεα ομως δεν λεει να βγει απο το μυαλο μου συν μερικα συμπτωματα που εχω οπως κοπωση ,δεκατα,ζαλαδες.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by minasgr21_
> Πριν απο περιπου 6 μηνες ειχα σεξουαλικη επαφη με μια κοπελα...για 7-8 λεπτα δεν πηρα προφυλαξη.Μου εχει καρφωθει η ιδεα πως εχω κολλησει aids.Απο τοτε εχω κανει 3-4 φορες γενικες εξετασεις αιματος οι οποιες βγηκαν καλες.Η ιδεα ομως δεν λεει να βγει απο το μυαλο μου συν μερικα συμπτωματα που εχω οπως κοπωση ,δεκατα,ζαλαδες.


Δεν νομιζω οτι το ειντζ βγαινει με γενικες εξετασεις 
πρεπει να μιλησεις στον γιατρο σου για να σου φυγει η ιδεα

----------


## dreamer

Λοιπόν, τη έχω κάνει και γω αυτή τη βλακεία...

Η γενική αίματος δεν δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο. 

Πρέπει να κάνεις εξετάσεις για τον ιό HIV. Ζήτησέ το από τον γιατρό σου ή πήγαινε και σε κάποιο κέντρο αναφοράς να την κάνεις.

Το πιο πιθανό βέβαια είναι να μην έχεις τίποτα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να σου ξεκαρφωθεί από το μυαλό...

----------


## Ananta

> _Originally posted by minasgr21_
> Πριν απο περιπου 6 μηνες ειχα σεξουαλικη επαφη με μια κοπελα...για 7-8 λεπτα δεν πηρα προφυλαξη.Μου εχει καρφωθει η ιδεα πως εχω κολλησει aids.Απο τοτε εχω κανει 3-4 φορες γενικες εξετασεις αιματος οι οποιες βγηκαν καλες.Η ιδεα ομως δεν λεει να βγει απο το μυαλο μου συν μερικα συμπτωματα που εχω οπως κοπωση ,δεκατα,ζαλαδες.


Η εξεταση για το aids είναι δωρεαν.Πηγαινε δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα.Και ποτε ξανα χωρις προφυλαξη γιατι δεν ειναι μονο το aids οπως ολοι ξερουμε.

----------


## melene

η κανε κατι αλλο.παρε το βιβλιααριο σου,πηγαιεν σε καποιο διαγνωστικο κεντρο να πληρωσεις πολυ λιγοτερο και να εχεις τα αποτελεσματα την ιδια μερα.παρε τηλεφωνα και ρωτα που γινεται..
παντως να μην ανησυχεις..τι κοπελα ηταν αυτη πια που πηγες?σου φαινοταν..καπως?\\
και παλι να ξερεις οτι ακομα και αν ερθεις σε επαφη με φορεα του aids δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να κολλησεις.κονδηλωματα ναι αλλα εσεις οι αντρες δεν εχετε προβλημα.

----------


## πανος12345

εχω καλα νεα για οσους εχουν αυτη την ιδεα για ειντζ 
ανακοινωσαν χθες στην γαλλικη τηλεοραση οτι συντμα θα υπαρει η δυνατοτητα για τεστ τοσο απλα οσο μια γενικη εξεταση αιματος και μαλιστα σε οικονομικη ταριφα ...
δεν ξερω φυσικα ποτε θα γινει εδω και ποτε θα ερθει αυτη 
η αλλαγη στο καθεστως εξετασης σε μας

----------


## melene

ναι ισως σε καμμια 20ρια χρονια απο τωρα...

----------


## Στέλιος 1969

Να πας σε ένα από τα κέντρα αναφοράς, είναι δωρεάν οι εξετάσεις και ανώνυμες. Βρες ποιές ΜΕΛ (μονάδες ειδικών λοιμώξεων) υπάρχουν. Μην φοβάσαι και να έχεις δεν πεθαίνεις ζεις φυσιολογικά με αντιρρετροικά και φυσικά δεν πονάς. Εγώ έχω HIV και παίρνω φάρμακα δωρεάν και είμαι μια χαρά, μέχρι και παιδιά κάνουμε με πλύση και τεχνητή γονιμοποίηση.

----------


## Gadgetakias

gia na se isixaso ligaki.. an eixes kolish aids den tha eixes ta parapano sumtomata pou anafereis... 

ola auta ta sumtomata mou kanoun gia anxodeis katastash.. akoma kai ta dekata  :Smile:

----------


## red10

Καλημερα εχω και γω την ιδια φοβια.......πριν 1.5χρονο περιπου ειχα μια σχεση και για 4 μηνες η επαφη γινοταν χωρις προφυλαξη(η ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ).εχω και γω τον ιδιο φοβο οτι μαλλον εχω κολλησει.η μονη λυση ειναι εξεταση πραγματικα αλλα τρομαζω και μονο στην σκεψη......
μια μικρη λεπτομερια αν την ξερει καποιος οταν κανεις χειρουργειο(χιαστο) οι εξετασεις που σου κανουν αιματος περιλαμβανουν και το aids?

----------


## Lacrymosa

red10 επειδη εχω κανει εγχειριση για ρηξη χιαστου να σου πω οτι οι εξετασεις αιματος ειναι οι απλες τουλαχιστον αυτες που καναν σε μενα δεν περιελαμβαναν καν συμβατοτητα γιατι μου βαλανε στο γονατο τεχνητο μοσχευμα, δεν περιλαμβανουν για aids κανεις ειδικες εξετασεις γι αυτο

----------


## red10

εγω εβαλα φυσικο παιζει να εχει διαφορα??
δεν μπορουν να δειξουν κατι υποπτο οι γενικες σωστα??

----------


## Lacrymosa

οχι δεν εχει διαφορα το φυσικο με το τεχνητο! οι γενικες δεν δειχνουν για aids, οχι.

----------


## Haldol_Kills

Στο μυαλο σου ειναι το προβλημα.
Κανε εξετασεις αν θες για αφροδισια να σου φυγει εντελως.

Με σεξουαλικη επαφη απο μουνι δεν κολλας ευκολα HIV. Γινεται,αλλα ειναι αρκετα σπανιο.

Απο Wikipedia HIV :

In high-income countries, the risk of female-to-male transmission is 0.04% per act and male-to-female transmission is 0.08% per act. For various reasons, these rates are 4 to 10 times higher in low-income countries.[37] The rate for receptive anal intercourse is much higher, 1.7% per act.[37]

Για να καταλαβεις για τι ποσοστα μιλαμε

----------


## elis

> Καλημερα εχω και γω την ιδια φοβια.......πριν 1.5χρονο περιπου ειχα μια σχεση και για 4 μηνες η επαφη γινοταν χωρις προφυλαξη(η ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ).εχω και γω τον ιδιο φοβο οτι μαλλον εχω κολλησει.η μονη λυση ειναι εξεταση πραγματικα αλλα τρομαζω και μονο στην σκεψη......
> μια μικρη λεπτομερια αν την ξερει καποιος οταν κανεις χειρουργειο(χιαστο) οι εξετασεις που σου κανουν αιματος περιλαμβανουν και το aids?


 λογικα το περιλαμβανουν για να μην παθουν τιποτα οι γιατροι επειδη θα παιζουν με το αιμα σου

----------


## red10

αυριο το πρωι θα την κανω και κοντευω να τρελαθω!!!και 0.000001 % να ειναι δεν παιζεισ με τις πιθανοτητες ποτε .ηταν μεγαλη βλακεια μου!!μακαρι να ειναι το μυαλο μου

----------


## red10

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΑΙΜα.περιττό να πω ότι είμαι αλλου......απο το αγχος μου ηθελα να ρωτησω τον γιατρο για το χειρουργειο και ξεχασα!!η κοπελα που μου πηρε αιμα βεβαια μου ειπε οτι σου κανουν για ειτζς τωρα τι να πιστεψω δεν ξερω.....μεχρι την τριτη που θα βγουν τ αποτελεσματα θα ειμαι δεν ξερω και γω πως...ΣΟΡΡΥ αν κουραζω!!!!

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Χαλάρωσε red!! Δε νομίζω κι εγώ ότι τα συμπτώματα που έχεις είναι συμπτώματα του Aids! όπως και να ΄χει καλύτερα να ξέρεις την αλήθεια ώστε να μπορέσεις να την αντιμετωπίσεις και να κάνεις κάτι γι' αυτό παρά να ζεις με το φόβο και την αγωνία... έχω δεν έχω...

----------


## red10

δεν εχω καποια συμπτωματα.........απλα εκανα την βλακεια πριν καιρο.εξαλλου τα συμπτωματα μπορει να αρχισουν και μετα απο 10 χρονια

----------


## Lacrymosa

red10 εφοσον θα σου κανουν αμα εχεις κατι θα φανει. μεχρι τοτε just stay cool and patient!

----------


## red10

εύκολα το λες δύσκολο όμως στην πράξη...... εχω πολύ κακό προαίσθημα .ίσως να είναι η ιδέα μου !!!!

----------


## red10

έκανα το τεστ! και πήρα τις απαντήσεις και μου λεει αρνητικό 0,08 ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΈΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ από κάτω μου λεει αρνητικό .αν είχα κάτι δεν θα μου το λέγανε;ήμουν πολύ θολωμενος και ούτε γιατρό ρώτησα

----------


## elirene

παιδια εχω και εγω τον ίδιο φοβο για μια επαφη πριν 6 μηνες το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω καποια συμπτωματα οπως χρόνια φαρυγγιτιδα με πιθανη βλαβη στο φαρυγγα και μυκητιαση στη γλωσσα αλλα οι γιατροι ειναι τοσο αχρηστοι 4 μηνες πηγαινα σε ςρλ κ λεγε μπουρδες νοσηλευτηκα στην αθηναικη κλινικη τπτ κ μ πε ο γιατρος μονο στοματολογος στο αντρεας συγγρος 3ερει γιαυτα..βεβαια ο γιατρος μ πε οτι η εικονα σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι πολυ χειροτερη..
τρεμω στην ιδεα οτι θα παρω τα αποτελεσματα..φοβαμαι παρα πολυ εχω κανει πολλες φορες την εξεταση αλλα δεν ειχα κανενα συμπτωμα
σκεφτομαι τι θα πω στους γονεις μου, να αυτοκτονησω κ τετοια

----------


## Instant

Για μια επαφή λίγο δύσκολο, πρέπει να είσαι ο πιο άτυχος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο από μια επαφή να κολλήσεις κάτι τόσο σοβαρό. Αν έχεις αλλάξει πολλούς ερωτικούς συντρόφους βέβαια είναι μια σοβαρή υποψία. Κάνε αποχή από το σεξ αν δεν αντέχεις τις επιπτώσεις. Με την αποχή μπορεί να φύγει η ασθένεια ποιος ξέρει.

Δεν κολλάς έτσι εύκολα AIDS μην ανησυχείς τόσο πολύ.

----------


## red10

elirene ειχα και γω ακριβως τις ιδιες σκεψεις τι θα πω στους δικους μου και αν εχω τι βλακεια εκανα και τετοια.οχι να αυτοκτονισω βεβαια!!!νομιζω οτι ειναι μια εξεταση που πραγματικα και παρθενος οργανισμος να εισαι αυτη την φοβια στην δημιουργει απο μονη της.δεν μπορω να σου πω να χαλαρωσεις μακαρι να μπορεις εγω προσωπικα δεν μπορουσα!!!!ειναι καλο που την εκανες παντως και ολα θα πανε καλα.αυτο που με βοηθησε πολυ ηταν να κανω πραγματα που μ αρεσουν για να το ξεχναω και να μην ειμαι μονος κανε κατι ωστε να μην το σκεφτεσαι οσο μπορεις!!

----------


## elirene

κοιτα εμενα αυτη η φαρυγγιτιδα με θορυβησε γιατι οντως εχω βλαβη στο φαρυγγα κ πρεπει να παω σ στοματολογο γτ ειναι ολοι ασχετοι ειδικα οι ωριλαδες..κ η γλωσσα μ ειναι χαλια με εξογκωματα στα πλαγια κ ασπρο χρωμα..
το ο γιατρος που τις εγραπσε τηις εξετασεις μου πε δεν θα χω τπτ αλλα αντε να ηρεμησω εγω τωρα
επισης του χω στειλει 2-3 μηνυματα εκεινου π χα παει μου πε οτι ειναι καλα κ οτι εχει κανει εξετασεις εχει κ ενα παιδακι 2 χρονων αλλα χωρισμενος οποτε ντα3ει ειναι λιγες οι πιθανοτητες αλλα αυτα τα συμπτωματα που χω με τρελαινουν..
οποιοδηποτε συμπτωμα με παραπεμπει σε αυτο προς χτες πηγα πολυ τουαλετα πχ ενω συνηθως δεν παω μ βγαινει η πιστη λεω παει συμπτωμα..
εχω διαβασει κ κατι αρθρα οτι εχουν αυξηθει 1000% οι φορεις λογω ενδοφλεβιων χρηστων κ πορνειας 
γιατι να ειμαστε θνητοι??

----------


## red10

οταν εδινα αιμα μιλαγαμε και με τον γιατρο εκει και με την νοσοκομα το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ειπε μην πολυ μπαινεις στο ιντερνετ και διαβαζεις.....θα σε τρελανει αδικα ετσι μου ειπαν.......3 μερες μερχι να βγουν τ αποτελεσματα ετρεχα στην τουαλετα!!!!!

----------


## elirene

εμενα μ λεει κ το προσωπικο ωροσκοπιο οτι θα παρω κ δυσαρεστη ειδηση μεχρι εκει εφτασα να ψαχνω για αστρολογικες προβλεψεις μηπως παρω απάντηση.. θα παω να παρω τις εξετασεις μετα την παρασκευη που φευγει η επιδραση της οψης

----------


## red10

χαχαχαχα .εγω εκανα χειοτερους συνειρμους!!!ακουγα κατι στην τηλεοραση η μου ελεγε καποιος κατι και το συνεδεα με την εξεταση...........

----------


## elirene

μου ρχεται να λιποθυμισω πως θα αντεξω μεχρι να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα αλλα μου χει κολλησει οτι εχω συμπτωματα
1.φαρυγγιτιδα
2.πιθανη λευκοπλακια στο φαρυγγα
3.προσφατα κονδυλωματα
4.πιθανοτατα μυκητες στη γλωσσα
θα πεθανω νομιζω απτο αγχος

----------


## elirene

ευτυχως δεν εχω τπτ ουτε ειτζ, ουτε ηπαττιτδα ουτε συφιλη..νομιζω ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να ελεγχομαστε και να χρησιμοποιουμε προ σε καθε επαφη γτ αγχωνομαστε μετα και δικιο εχουμε αν προσεχαμε λιγο περισσοτερο αυτο δεν θα συνεβαινε..
ευχαριστω

----------


## elirene

ευτυχως δεν εχω τπτ ουτε ειτζ, ουτε ηπαττιτδα ουτε συφιλη..νομιζω ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να ελεγχομαστε και να χρησιμοποιουμε προ σε καθε επαφη γτ αγχωνομαστε μετα και δικιο εχουμε αν προσεχαμε λιγο περισσοτερο αυτο δεν θα συνεβαινε..
ευχαριστω

----------


## filologos92

Καλη χρονια παιδια...ευχομαι να ειναι καλη και για μενα...θα ειμαι συντομος αν και δν μου ειναι και το πιο ευκολο αυτο που θα σας πω...πριν 5-6 περιπου μηνες ειχα σεξουαλικη επαφη με ιεροδουλη και δυστηχως για μενα το προφυλακτικο εσπασε...απο τοτε πιστευω οτι εχω κολλησει aids και ζω καθε μερα με αυτον τον φοβο...ειμαι ολοενα και πιο κοντα στην καταθλιψη...παραλληλα ειχα καποια συμπτωματα οπως κοπωση,μυκητιαση στην γλωσσα και προβληματα με το γαστρεντερολογικο...καθομα  με τις ωρες στο διαδικτυο και διαβαζω τα συμπτωματα τ aids...προσπαθω να πεισω τον ευατο μου οτι δν ειναι δυνατον να ειμαι τοσο ατυχος,χωρις αποτελεσμα ομως...Αυτη η ιδεα επηρεαζει και τις διαπροσωπικες μου σχεσεις...Σκεφτομαι να κανω το τεστ αλλα μονο κ μονο στην ιδεα οτι μπορει να βγει θετικο τρελενομαι και σκεφτομαι μεχρι και να αυτοκτομησω...

----------


## filologos92

-καθομαι με τις ωρες στο ιντερνετ διαβαζοντας τα συμπτωματα του aids kai τρελαινομαι...προσπαθω να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι δν μπορει να ειμαι τοσο ατυχος αλλα δν τα καταφερνω..Σκεφτηκα να κανω το τεστ αλλα μονο και μονο στην ιδεα οτι μπορει να βγει θετικο δειλιαζω και σκεφτομαι μεχρι και την αυτοκτονια..ειμαι στα ορια της καταθλιψης και αυτο επηρεαζει και τις διαπροσωπικες μου σχεσεις...ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο...

----------


## filologos92

απαντηστε μου σας παρακαλω...!

----------


## betelgeuse

Το Οτι υποπτευσε οτι εχεις κολλησει δεν σημαινει οτι ισχυει.
Μονο με εξετασεις θα το καταλαβεις.Γινονται δωρεαν και ανωνυμα σε ολα τα νοσοκομεια.

Οσο ψαχνεις στο ιντερνετ για συμπτωματα τοσο θα μεγαλωνει ο φοβος σου.
Κανοντας εξετασεις δεν χανεις τιποτα.
Ισα ισα θα ηρεμησεις.

----------


## Soulsick

> ...ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο...


 Φίλε μου.....γιατί το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου; Έχεις πέσει σε κατάθλιψη και σκέφτεσαι την αυτοκτονία για μια πιθανότητα υπό του μηδενός,για μια πιθανότα τόσο μικρή που αν την λαμβάναμε όλοι υπ όψην θα κλεινόμασταν σπίτια μας.  Ακόμη και να επιβεβαιωθούν οι υποψίες σου,έχουν βρεθεί λύσεις και φάρμακα για το Aids πλέον,δεν είναι όπως παλιά τα πράγματα. Ακόμη και να έχεις , το μόνο που καταφέρνεις είναι να επιβαρύνεις τον εαυτό σου με στρες και αρνητισμό. Κάνε το τεστ να ανακουφιστείς και μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου. Κλείσε τα συμπτώματα και τις λοιπές σαχλαμάρες του ιντερνετ, βάλε ένα ποτάκι, χαλάρωσε, σκέψου/δες πως έχεις στα χέρια σου το κλειδί για να ελευθερωθείς απο την φυλακή άγχους που έχεις κλειστεί και κάνε το τεστ. 

~Πάντα Φιλικά

----------


## filologos92

Ελπιζω οντως να ειναι ολα στο μυαλο μου και η πιθανοτητα να εχω κολλησει ειναι απειροελαχιστη...το γεγονος οτι εχουν βρεθει φαρμακα,προσωπικα δν μου λεει κατι...Για μενα μια τετοια ασθενεια ειναι αντικειμενικα αργος,αναξιοπρεπης και γεματος θλιψη θανατος,ζωη μαρτυριο και χωρις νοημα..Αυριο θα παρω τηλεφωνο να κλεισω ραντεβου για το τεστ..Μεχρι τοτε θα προσπαθω να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου...

----------


## filologos92

παιρνω τηλεφωνο στην γραμματεια του συγγρος για να κλεισω ραντεβου και ειναι νεκρο το τηλεφωνο!!!ξερετε που αλλου μπορω να απευθυνθω?

----------


## mariamaria123

στον ερυθρο σταυρο μπορεισ να απευθυνθεις στο τμημα αιμοληψιας!μην φοβασαι παντως.

----------


## lio

όπως και στον Ευαγγελισμό.  :Wink:

----------

